

The ROI of Facebook and Twitter marketing. Is social media worth the time? - ggatsby
http://blog.backatyou.com/the-roi-of-facebook-and-twitter-marketing-is-social-media-worth-the-time/

======
YankeeFan
Informative. Nice article, obvious but you put in a simple and clean light to
understand the real importance of "what" is the value of a Fan and Follower.

